# Central NY Retriver Club Fall 2014 Field Trial 8/29-8/31/14



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*MAKE YOUR HOTEL RESERVATIONS NOW* for CNYRC Fall 2014 Field Trial in Little Falls, NY Friday Aug 29 - Sunday Aug 31. It's Labor Day Weekend and hotels in the area are known to fill up fast. We've arranged special Club (mention Central NY Retriever Club) deals with the following establishments:

[] Knights Inn | Little Falls | 315-823-4954 | 7 minutes to grounds | $70/night + tax + $10 pet fee
[] The Inn at Stone Mill B&B | Little Falls | 315-823-0208 | 9 minutes | 30% discount |... no pets
[] Herkimer Motel & Suites | Herkimer | 315-866-0490 | 19 minutes | 10% Discount | $10 pet fee
[] Inn Towne Motel | Herkimer | 315-866-1101 | 17 minutes | 2 Doubles $74 Thu/$79.99 Fri & Sat | King 2 Doubles $64.99 Thu/$69.99 Fri & Sat | $20-$30 discount | $10 pet fee

More discounted hotels will be posted in Utica as they become available. Email Deb Wilks at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*DERBY ADDED!!!* Thanks to the generosity of Jenny & David Grasse, we now have additional property on which to now hold a Derby stake at the *CNYRC 2014 Fall Field Trial in Little Falls, NY*. The judges will be *Kathy Scott* of MD and *Monte French* of VA. It will be held on *Saturday, August 30 at 9:00 AM or at the conclusion of the Qualifying, whichever comes later*. Please tell all your friends with young dogs so that we can get a great turnout for this and all the other series. For more information or to enter the event, go to https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewevent.aspx?eid=6578. Thanks for your help!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*TAILGATE PARTY REMINDER*: Everything is looking great for this weekend's field trial in Little Falls, NY. Contestants, remember we are having a complimentary *tailgate party *on the grounds on *Saturday evening*. Please be sure to RSVP with your event Marshal by noon on Saturday so that we can get a good count of how many we will be serving. Just bring a chair and your favorite beverage.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*RAFFLE TO BENEFIT CNYRC'S EQUIPMENT UPGRADES:*
At this weekend's trial we will be raffling off several donated prizes including waterfowl prints and an antique decoy. Tickets are *one for $5* or *five for $20*. See me (Deb Wilks) or your stake Marshal to buy your chances. Good luck!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good luck to all .....specially #62 !!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying is underway. Triple with retired middle gun. Good luck to all!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open first series is a triple with an out of order flyer and two retireds.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying callbacks to land blind: (19 dogs) 2,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,23,25,28.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying callbacks to water blind: (11 dogs) 2,9,12,14,15,16,18,20,22,23,25


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying callbacks to last series: (7 dogs) 2,12,16,18,22,23,25


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to land blind: (47 dogs) 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,33,36,37,38,41,42,43,44,47,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,59,60,61,62,63


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Good luck Erin!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying Placements:
1st. 22. Atticus. Carey Phillips O/H
2nd. 18. Apple. Denise Page O/H
3rd. 2. Phillie. Erin O'Brien O/H
4th. 16. Dash. Joanna Lewis O/H
RJ. 25. Chance. Patti Roberts O/H
Jam. 12. Flash. Kathy Yates O/H


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open land blind will resume tomorrow AM at 8:00 with dog #61.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats on Q third Erin and Phillie


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Way to go Denise and Apple!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Carey & Kathy. And also to Denise for your second.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Way to go Erin and Phillie!!!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Gwen and Jamee! 

We really enjoyed the trial! Thanks Central NY!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 2nd series: (13 dogs) 1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 3rd series: (10 dogs) 1,4,5,6,9,10,11,13,14,15


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to last series: (9 dogs) 13,15,21,25,27,38,47,50,63


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to last series: (7 dogs) 1,4,6,9,10,13,15


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY PLACEMENTS
1st. 9. Zone. Mimi Kearney O/H
2nd. 15. Gracie. Al Moroz O/H
3rd. 1. Gamble. Mimi Kearney O/H
4th. 6. Scoop. Cathy Zambito-O. Ed Forry-H
RJ. 13. Auggie. Bill Booker O/H

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN PLACEMENTS
1st. 13. Classy. Marion Stroud Swingle-O. Alan Pleasant-H
2nd. 25. Bullet. Marion Stroud Swingle-O. Alan Pleasant-H
3rd. 21. Bella. Mark Menzies-O. Alan Pleasant-H
4th. 15. Kenny. Buck Shope and Tara Yohan-O. Ed Forry-H
RJ. 63. Clive. Marion Stroud Swingle-O. Alan Pleasant-H
Jams: 27, 38, 47, 50

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to water blind: (24 dogs) 1,3,4,7,9,12,14,16,17,19,21,23,24,26,29,32,34,36,38,40,42,48,50,54. Dog #4 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Rainy day in Little Falls, NY. AMATEUR CALLBACKS to last series: (10 dogs) 1,3,9,17,19,23,42,48,50,54


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Margot Brown, on your Amateur WIN with Hardscrabble's Seaside Shutterbug! Dora would be very proud of Bugs, who's just three years old!

rita


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Ditto that congrats to Margot and Bug!! Reuben and I are very proud!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR PLACEMENTS
1st. 1. Bug. Margot Brown-O/H
2nd. 19. Cane. John Thomas-O. Bill Booker-H
3rd. 48. Rip. Cam Clark-O/H
4th. 42. Snap. Bob Graham-O/H
RJ. 9. Gabby. Joanna Lewis-O/H
Jams: 3, 17, 23, 50, 54
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all!! ....especially Gabby and Rip


----------

